

Microsoft just gave Bitcoin a huge endorsement - Avalaxy
http://www.leoncullens.nl/post/2014/01/24/Microsoft-approves-major-update-for-WP8-Kraken-app-that-adds-bitcoin-trading.aspx

======
l15
I guess there are other apps that allow Bitcoin trading on WP8.

Here is one that I found with a quick search [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
in/store/app/bitcoin-can/57fc...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
in/store/app/bitcoin-can/57fcf4d6-497a-4663-8da3-93cb26c83b11)

